# ~Racketeering Lawsuit against H$U$~



## Candy Eggert

Uner the RICO (love that name) Act ;-) Please read the link included.

---Please cross-post/forward.<WBR>---


Press release: “Racketeering Lawsuit Fingers Humane Society of the United States” | HumaneWatch

_This document is a federal lawsuit filed on February 16, 2010 by Feld Entertainment (the parent company of the Ringling Brothers and Barnum & Bailey Circus) under the Racketeer Influenced and Corrupt Organizations (RICO) Act.

Feld is suing:

<LI style="LIST-STYLE-TYPE: disc">The Humane Society of the United States (HSUS); <LI style="LIST-STYLE-TYPE: disc">The Fund for Animals (which merged with HSUS in 2004); <LI style="LIST-STYLE-TYPE: disc">Jonathan Lovvorn, an attorney employed by HSUS; <LI style="LIST-STYLE-TYPE: disc">Kimberly Ockene, an attorney employed by HSUS; <LI style="LIST-STYLE-TYPE: disc">The American Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Animals (ASPCA); <LI style="LIST-STYLE-TYPE: disc">The Animal Welfare Institute; <LI style="LIST-STYLE-TYPE: disc">The Animal Protection Institute (d/b/a/ Born Free USA); <LI style="LIST-STYLE-TYPE: disc">Tom Rider (a discredited witness in a recently dismissed lawsuit against Feld, who a judge ruled was paid at least $190,000 for his testimony); <LI style="LIST-STYLE-TYPE: disc">Meyer Glitzenstein & Crystal (the outside law firm which handled that lawsuit against Feld); <LI style="LIST-STYLE-TYPE: disc">Katherine Meyer (of Meyer Glitzenstein & Crystal); <LI style="LIST-STYLE-TYPE: disc">Eric Glitzenstein (of Meyer Glitzenstein & Crystal); <LI style="LIST-STYLE-TYPE: disc">Howard Crystal (of Meyer Glitzenstein & Crystal); and 
The Wildlife Advocacy Project (a nonprofit organization founded and managed by Meyer Glitzenstein & Crystal, which was used as a pass-through vehicle to allow animal rights groups to pay Tom Rider for his discredited testimony against Feld).
The central claim of the lawsuit (see page 13 of the PDF) is:
"Defendants have perpetrated and continue to perpetrate multiple schemes to permanently ban Asian elephants in circuses, to defraud FEI ofmoney and property and/or to unjustly enrich themselves, with the ultimate objective of banning Asian elephants in all forms of entertainment and captivity. To carry out these schemes, defendants conspired to conduct and conducted the Enterprise through a pattern of, among other things, *bribery and illegal gratuity payments (in violation of both state and federal law), obstruction of justice, mail fraud, wire fraud and money laundering.* (emphasis added)."


See (top link) HumaneWatch.<WBR>org...
_​


----------



## Butch Cappel

WOW!!! 
Now that IS dog news,
Thanks Candy.


----------



## Don Turnipseed

I would donate to that cause to keep it going.


----------



## Alison Grubb

I saw this article yesterday and am actually pretty stoked about it. :lol:
I'll be keeping an eye on that site too, it's got a lot of info on it.


----------



## Debbie Skinner

Finally! =d>=d>=d>=d>=d>=d>


----------



## Debbie Skinner

The clapping hands never work for me! ](*,)](*,)


----------



## Mike Lauer

I'm with Don where do we send our donations


----------



## Don Turnipseed

It would be interesting if every animal owner in the country donated to see HSUS be taken down. How do we do it? That would have to leave an impression and after all, they are fighting are fight.


----------



## Candy Eggert

Hey guys I know this news made me do a little jig too :lol: I was really hoping the U.S. Government and the IRS would take H$U$ on in a much larger scale. Challenging their collusion and tax exempt status for all their political pandering and influence peddling. Maybe one day when animal owners in this country wake up, raise hell with legislators and realize that your rights are being eroded with each tiny bit of legislation they buy, oops, I mean that get passed.

There are two very worthy organizations that come to mind in helping to stop H$U$ and PETA. One is the http://capwiz.com/naiatrust/issues/alert/? and the other is PetPAC (a California based Political Action group). With both groups you can sign up for alerts as to what is happening legislatively. 

Nice to see our members wanting to do something positive to help ;-) You guys rock!!


----------



## Kristi Siggers

=D>=D>=D> finally someone with the money and power to strike back. And strike hard.


----------



## Denise Gatlin

Candy Eggert said:


> . Maybe one day when animal owners in this country wake up, raise hell with legislators and realize that your rights are being eroded with each tiny bit of legislation they buy, oops, I mean that get passed.
> 
> 
> Buy, INDEED! Funds raised in exploitation of disaster/crisis events used in this manner. ie., HSUS raised $30+ million off Katrina/Rita alone! Believe me, they DID NOT spend all those funds in NOLA and south LA. Dont EVEN get me started in how those and the likes took advantage of our state in time of need. GRRRRRRR!!!


----------



## Bob Scott

H$U$ is just as flakey as peta but I'm a bit supprised to see the ASPCA on that list. I always thought they were legit..if not misguided.


----------



## Amy Swaby

Bob Scott said:


> H$U$ is just as flakey as peta but I'm a bit supprised to see the ASPCA on that list. I always thought they were legit..if not misguided.


They are pretty much an AR group with a badge, they spout most of the same BS peta and HSUS does. fighting dogs have to be put down, horses with just DIE out in pasture if it's a little cold without a blankie etc.


----------



## Sarah Atlas

just hoping PETA gets exposed too. Not only do they act as terrorists with their bombing of specific sites, they are also quietly know for euthenizing adoptable animals they spring from shelters on the premise of finding them good homes


----------

